# whoa this is new...



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

well ive had urine infections and what not in the past and they are always a bit of a bugger for me but this is the first time that i have just been for a wee not long before, sat down at the computer and felt like i was going to wet myself, couldnt even control is when i tried and leaked quite a bit, im only nearly 21! whats up with my bladder? im usually really good and even if im bursting for a wee i can hold it till i get to the toilet. ive been trying to get my bowels to get going today since i havent been today and over the past few days its been a bit constipated styly and didnt want to end up with D if i left myself a bit constipated for like a week, could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Sophie,I find that when I am constipated, which is rare for me , I have symptoms of a UTI. I have to urinate constantly and the feeling doesn't seem to go away.I had seen two Urologists at one point and had two cystoscopies, but they couldn't figure out what was causing my symptoms.I ended up putting two and two together. I found that when I finally got "cleaned out", the symptoms disappeared.That could very well be your problem.After you go, see if you notice a difference.Jeanne


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

My ibs alternates and when im having the c part i also wee alot, i was going back and forth to the doctors to have my urine checked, it was always clear, so i too figured out it was the ibs.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Im ibs-c and when I have bad days, like not fully emptying, I have to pee all day...it is so annoying and inconvenient. I swear the poop sits on the bladder amd makes you have to go.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I am plagued with urine infections, resulting in me having to go for bladder surgery.. try drinking cranberry juice as this is a great help..


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

> quote:I swear the poop sits on the bladder amd makes you have to go.










Kind of like being pregnant, eh?


----------

